# My stand is done and painted.



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

10 gallon tank stand (no door or paint)






|| 
This is what i was going for. \/




here it is finished and painted (still have some touch ups)

Sorry bad pics.




And geuss what i've been saying this was a 10 gallon but i just calculated it and its a 15 woohoo!!!


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice stand. So is the covered end the front side? If so, you might have a hard time reaching the filter and stuff behind it. If the covered end is the back end, then you should drill some holes for the hoses, cords, etc. from the filter to go through.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks great, cant wait to see it with the tank on it.


----------



## GeraldFrye (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks great, are you going to stain it?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

The cover side is the back side but im not doing a sump below it or anything, it's just for storage.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

i FINALLY finished!!!! sweet


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Brandon, that looks like a really good job. Well done!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice, turned out pretty well!


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

yup it pretty cool


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, now i've gotta build a tank for my reef sooner or later.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like a job well done!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------

